# Database Discussions > Oracle >  Replication - Oracle to SQL Server

## Bianca_J

Is this a smooth process?

----------


## alligatorsql.co

Hello,

do you really want to replicate datas from oracle to mssql ? Or doe you want to migrate the database ?

If you need instance access from oracle to mssql try AlligatorDBC ...

You are able to shift datas via plsql an access mssql table and views etc with stored procedures.

If you have installed AlligatorSQL Enterprise Edition you can publish table/views to Oracle and join these objects directly with an Oracle database.

If you have interest, we can send you and example with Oracle to MySQL.

Hope that helps

Manfred Peter
(Alligator Company GmbH)
http://www.alligatorsql.com

----------


## Bianca_J

I would like to replicate in real-time from Oracle to SQLServer

----------


## alligatorsql.co

Hello,

it is possible. For example, create a trigger in Oracle (after or before row trigger) and use ADBC for MSSQL to insert the same datas into the MSSQL server table.
The established connections are pooled ..

Is that what you are looking for ?

Best regards
Manfred Peter
Alligator Company GmbH
http://www.alligatorsql.com

----------


## Bianca_J

Hello Manfred:

Thank you for your post  :Smilie: 

Too be perfectly honest - I am not sure if what you suggested is what I am looking for.

For multiple registration of SQL Servers - we have set up replication to keep data syncronized between the databases.

On of our Clients will be using Oracle - I know I can replicate from SQL Server to Oracle. But I do not know if I can do so from Oracle to SQL Server.

Is what you suggested above a way to get around this problem?

Thanks,

Bianca  :Smilie:

----------


## alligatorsql.co

Hello,

yes ... you can replicate datas from Oracle to MSSQL or SQL Server.

1) You can create triggers, so that the datas will be directly transferred to MSSQL/SQL Server. Use ABDC (that is a package in Oracle). With ADBC you are able to connect against the slaves and update/insert/delete the datas directly.
That will be something like a just in time replication.

2) You can use the Oracle Jobmanagement and start procedures that uses ADBC to replicate the datas from Oracle to MSSQL/ SQLServer from time to time.

3) With ADBC you are able to join tables from Oracle and MSSQL/SQL Server directly - without transporting the datas. That sounds fantastic, but it realy works ...

In the latest version 1.15 you can check ADBC with the use of MySQL.
During this month, the version 1.16 will be launched and ADBC will be able to connect against MSSQL SQLServer.

With ADBC you have full access from Oracle to MSSQL SQLServer.

Hope that helps ?
Id you have any further questions, please ask 


Manfred Peter
(Alligator Company GmbH)
http://www.alligatorsql.com

----------

